
Ask HN: Why is Gmail trying to change its UI? - softwareman
How many are still on the old classic gmail UI and how many are on new one? Also, is anybody using inbox.google.com?
======
CM30
Probably fashion more than anything else. Feels like it's trying for the
'flat' design aesthetic that's become the norm online nowadays.

And I suspect that design was made to appeal to more 'casual' users, with the
assumption being that a more minimalistic look would be more
appealing/popular/usable for them.

But it's not really working. Based on people I've spoken to, many seem to
despise the new design and almost everyone I've asked wanted to switch back to
the classic version. That's not about techies either, it's more casual and
often older users that seem annoyed by the new design too.

------
ioddly
I switched because I figured they'd turn the old one off eventually and I
might as well get used to it. No issues on my end, and I'm not sure if it was
there before but there's an option to make composing new emails take up most
of the screen rather than the tiny popout, which I like.

Guess I'm not much of an advanced email user though, I use probably 3 other
mail apps for various accounts and don't take advantage of any other features.

------
jpindar
Because they can? The department that runs Gmail has to justify their budget I
suppose.

------
lastofit
The screen looks messy to me. I really don't care/want to see the attached
files. It reminds me of stack of old books on a shelf with pages spilling out.

------
PeOe
I think it's just to get some news. The longer you are on the market the older
you're UI gets. To go along with trends and to stay up to date you need
changes. I actually try the new UI and it just looks a bit more modern but
that's it. But the people talk about it so it works ;)

------
miguelrochefort
I've been using Inbox for years.

It's a much better workflow.

I wish I was able to archive/snooze _everything_ in _every_ app.

------
dangerface
I hated their old UI, another one of those one page apps that doesn't work
like the rest of the internet. The new one is better but again one of those
one page apps that doesn't work like the rest of the net.

------
davchana
I switched because ultimately I will be forced to use it, so better start
using it now. I use the compact setting, & same in earlier one was really
compact; but in new it still has lots of white space, so use the 90% zoomed
out version of new one.

------
fusionch
Many Google products are changing UI these days. YouTube, Search Console.
They're updating all to have a similar UI I guess.

------
phakding
I hardly ever login to Gmail, as I pull emails over imap. But I switched long
time ago because I am always excited to use the new UI.

------
deepaksurti
When you can no longer innovate, change UI!

------
k0t0n0
I switched to new UI its nothing compared to what valve did for cs go.

